# Working in Exchange of board??



## dreamscanter (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi guys! I'm really new here.....I have wanted a horse for about 8 years. I'm working for money and I actually am making great progress. I know that you need a LOT of money and a steady flow of money to get a horse. I realized that the only way I could pay for a horse was if I could work at the stable to reduce board or to work in exchange of board. I wouldn't have enough money to pay for 500 dollars a month. (that's the price of boarding around here) I was wondering if you could give me some tips about how to talk to and convince the barn owners to let me do a deal like that! Thanks


----------



## WhyAHorseOfCourse (May 28, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

If the barn you want to board at is open to volunteers, then ask if you can volunteer, it really helps to get an idea of what the barn is like and help them know if you are competent or not. If you work hard enough, and depending if they need anyone, they would probably let you work off a certain amount of the boarding fee. 

Most of it really depends on the barn owner and if they have enough of a business to hire people, or depend on people like you that want to work in exchange for lessons/board. I don't think talking would get you very far if someone doesn't need/want to do a deal like that. That's all that I've learned so far, I'm sure other forum members will have better ideas though!


----------



## dreamscanter (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks  I'll work on that!! I really hope my horse dreams can come true soon!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

dreamscanter said:


> Thanks  I'll work on that!! I really hope my horse dreams can come true soon!


I hope so too, and I'm sure they will!! Welcome to the forum


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

You should go check to see what feed cost. Whatever it is they feed . go get prices. Figure the cost of feed per month . You may be able to see if they would allow you to work off the difference . Be prepared to work and do not complain. Get it in writing . Everything you are expected to do. If it is to clean stalls every day, three time a week, clean water troughs, rack , sweep etc etc.
I mean everything. Its a lot of work and cleaning those stalls and pens and not having that time to ride takes a toll. Be prepared to work and sweat and not Complain because everyone else is chatting or riding, or just grooming their horses


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Its a great idea but you need to find the right deal with the right barn. 

Where about are you located?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

One thing to be aware of, is that if you can find barn to do this at? You fully understand the cost of what it takes to keep horse, farrier, vet, and all of it.

And then figure out how many hours you would have to work each and every week to pay that.

If you are still in school and the amount of hours would be 30 or so a week? No way.

And also problem you can run into is you end up doing way more work than is needed too.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Honestly, a lot of the time you're better off to pick up extra hours elsewhere to make up the difference. In my experience, working at a barn is tough and sometimes (a lot of times) unfair. Work it out, if you work one four hour shift a week at a barn and get $75 off your board, but you can work one four hour shift a week somewhere else and make ~$160 a month, the barn work isn't worth it. Compare it to min. wage where you live and explore your options!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I work at two stables, one is where my horse is. That one I just work for reduced board but I could work it all off if I wanted. Both stables are big training barns so it is treated like actual employment. It's hard work at first but I love it. I sit in a cubicle 40 hours a week so working on my feet all weekend is nice. 

But don't forget all the other costs: Vet, could be just vaccinations or could be thousands per year. Mine turned up with a tendon injury and now she needs a chiro, not cheap. Plus farrier, $100 every 8 weeks for front shoes or $50 every 8 weeks for a trim. Plus all the other supplies and feed. My barn supplies all the feed but I have to supply any supplements which are another $65 a month.


----------



## dreamscanter (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks! I am well aware of all the costs of owning a horse. I understand that it would be hard. Very hard. But I know that if I can reduce the amount I would pay for board, then I can plow that extra money back towards paying for vet and farrier bills. I have been chasing this dream for 8 years and I know I can do it if I put my mind to it. Thanks everyone who answered! You were all very understanding. It makes me mad when I go to a site and ask a question like this and everyone is like you can't do it. Wait till your older. SO thanks for no one doing that.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

A lot of barns do offer reduced barns or lessons in exchange for chores- if I were you, I would find a barn and take a few lessons, offer to help with chores, and once they see you are responsible then they might consider reduced board if you ask them about it. The barn I work at now, I'm leaving, but the owner is begging me to stay and has offered me free board, free riding time, etc if I stay. It really all depends on where you are.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

I agree with alexischristina, the trouble with working for reduced board is that you will probably end up working much harder and much longer for the amount of board reduction than you would say, grabbing a minimum wage job and working one or two shifts a week for the equivalent compensation. Certainly, if you are on a budget, it would likely be easier to pick up an extra shift or two at a customer service/retail type position to pay for unexpected expenses than it would be to try to do the same thing at a barn, since your not actually being given payment at said barn.

So often in the work for board situations, the lines get blurred between business owner and customer and it begins to be easy for one to take advantage of the other, even if it's not done consciously, and it becomes much harder for you as the customer to leave the barn if necessary, without feeling like you are betraying your barn owner or leaving them short handed..


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You also need a backup plan. What happens if you get hurt and you can't work for a while? What if you and barn management have a falling out and you're sacked? You need a way to cover board for a while just in case something happens to either you or your arrangement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ This
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lx3 (Jun 16, 2013)

I've worked for barns before.. It just depends on te barn. One barn I worked for worked me to death. The other barn I never felt like I never did enough work!

I think it's fair if a barn asks you to pay feed/hay costs and then let's you work the rest off. It's a good compromise.. still cheap for you and they're not losing money 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ICUWest7 (Jun 18, 2013)

I actually work off my board, it's seven days a week, and it's hard work, i feed every morning at 8am sharp, and do stalls, but i don't have to pay for a thing except farrier and vet. the work is hard, but it's really worth it. I make my extra money schooling horses for outside people, doing extra work around the barn, horse sitting, dog sitting babysitting, really anyways i can because if you work at a barn, chances are, it's going to be hard to find a part time job. Though, if you have evening shift/morning shift, you can set your hours at your other job.

Not a lot of barn owners will work with you on board, i'm going to be honest here, few that will work with you on board will be fair about the situation. And maybe those that will wont have the best barn around town, but it's better than not having a horse/barn at all. 

Working off my board is the only option for me to have a horse, i just got out of a situation where i was being taken advantage of because i knew more about basic training than the owner of the barn...I was overworked and i didn't get my board/work contract for a month because she kept avoiding it. 

You're going to have to find someone who will sit down and work out a contract with you, with what the both of you thinks is fair on it, and give it to you before you move your horse in. If you do find a place, congrats, and i'm glad you're willing to work to have a horse! Just make sure everything is fair, and take things in advance, set up a certain number of hours, and asked to be paid for extra work, calculate your work hours to how much their other boarders pay for board to see if it's fair etc..

At any rate, good luck and sorry for the novel lol!! I hope it works out for you!


----------

